# Looking for reputable rescues that will ship dogs if necessary



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

I really want to rescue and would prefer something around that area. Thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Where are you located? Most rescues will not ship dogs. They generally work within a certain area but if needed they will make arrangements to ship a dog. This usually involves another rescue that that one trusts checking you out and your home or you having had some success/history with a rescue.

Problem with shipping a rescue dog is that they really want to make sure your relationship with the dog works and that your living situation is right for that dog. They really can't do that without you meeting the dog first.


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm living around Austin area right now but the Dallas area would work too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Are you saying you want to be a foster for a rescue or you want to adopt a rescue dog? Either way, they are going to want to check out your property and meet you. Preferably you should have references from places like veterinarians, dog trainers, animal shelters you may have worked at, etc if you want to actually be a rescue facility. I'm not familiar with Texas but I wish you good luck.


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

I would actually want to adopt not foster.. But that is the problem I am running into. This will be my first GSD and I don't think many people would be willing to take the risk.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

There are German Shepherd rescues in Austin and Dallas. Have you looked at those? Rescues don't discriminate against first-time GSD owners. What they will do, is match you to a dog who is a good fit. Some GSDs are perfect for beginners. Other GSDs, may require a more GSD savvy owner. Good luck in your search.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> There are German Shepherd rescues in Austin and Dallas. Have you looked at those? Rescues don't discriminate against first-time GSD owners. What they will do, is match you to a dog who is a good fit. Some GSDs are perfect for beginners. Other GSDs, may require a more GSD savvy owner. Good luck in your search.


Yep. Look in Houston, as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> There are German Shepherd rescues in Austin and Dallas. Have you looked at those? Rescues don't discriminate against first-time GSD owners. What they will do, is match you to a dog who is a good fit. Some GSDs are perfect for beginners. Other GSDs, may require a more GSD savvy owner. Good luck in your search.


Exactly this. 

And lots of times, I prefer a first time owner as long as they have OCD qualities, because they don't have bad old habits that I might have, and will really focus on that dog. "My" little Rosa went to first time owners and she is thriving - I could not have found a better home for her. Literally! She's a Muppet dog (BC/GSD), not PB GSD, but no less challenging (more so if you want to know the truth).

There are definitely rescues in your area - a few, check www.petfinder.com and start going to meet and greet opportunities that they may have listed on their websites. I don't know of any reputable rescues that will ship.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

In addition to the two GSRs mentioned that are close to you, look at some "All Breed" rescues too. One in particular that is about to have several GSDs (pulled from my local shelter in Louisiana) is Texas Star Rescue in Longview, TX.

Alternatively, start looking at your local shelters--there are bound to be beautiful purebred dogs!

I've adopted several fosters to first-time owners. I generally insist on a commitment to obedience training--and often they will sign up for an upcoming class that starts a few weeks out as a good-faith showing of their commitment, and show me proof of that prior to completing adoption. Some of those owners have turned into amazing, wonderful dog people -- I see their dogs around the training field regularly, and they're doing great!


----------

